# Scratch built saurus on carnosaur.



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Here i would like to share with you a full walkthrough of how i am going to make a large scale Saurus lord on Carnosaur for golden daemon 2011.
So far all i have are some concet sketches and the begginings of an armature.
Sculpting supplies ae on their way though and as soon as they arrive work will begin! For now here is the first concept sketch.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see what it looks like


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

started sculpting today, so far the carnosaur is based on a tyranosaurus sculpt which can be found here
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...hl=en&client=safari&sa=N&rls=en-us&tbs=isch:1
I will post pics tommorrow night.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the idea. Should be a pretty sweet design.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Early stages - carnosaur*

Sorry i have no pics of the earliest stages, altho if you want to know how i got this far follow the link i sent papasmurf.  So far i'm INCREDIBLY pleased with the carnosaur! All is going very well. I will use what little remains of my milli put to fill out his thighs, and from then on i will be sculpting in kneadatite! I have decided that i will sculpt legs up to the waist as a part of this model, so that i can then make legs on foot. I can then display kroq on foot or on his carnosaur  Reason being for this, is that Im unsure if i can enter a large scale mounted model in golden deamon. So will do wo alternatives! Comments and chritisism welcome as always! Let me know what you all think :victory:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing work so far, it really has taken shape fast.

Any chance of a model standing near it in future photos, it would give an idea of scale.

Like what you have done so far, you really are talented


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> Amazing work so far, it really has taken shape fast.
> 
> Any chance of a model standing near it in future photos, it would give an idea of scale.
> 
> Like what you have done so far, you really are talented


Thankyou very much . I love using milliput, its so much easier to work with than greenstuff. I think thats why its progressed so quickly. From now on unfortunately work will happen far slower, as ill be doing all the detail (scales, so many scales!! :shok: ). Glad you like what you see so far! Ill include a model in the next shot to show size. Until then, the base is 100mmx100mm. Hes around 4 times the size of the regular carnosaur. :victory:


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Just had an idea, been looking on lustria online and suddenly thought: Thunderlizards and arcanodon. If i was to make either of these titanic beasts, wich should i do? What dinosaurs should they be based on? Would someone even know a rule set for friendly games? Just a thought. If you lot like it, it could be another dinosaur in the pipeline!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

This is looking great so far. The form is just great. Looking forward to the next updates


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Yup, that looks like a dinosaur :victory:

Great work so far, the pose and the anatomy look spot on. very interested to see where this is going


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Saurus armature, carnosaur skull.*

Used up all my milliput now  So having to wait for the kneadatite to arrive. The way i'v used the milliput has come out ather well if i'm honest, as i find kneadatite and milliput can sometimes be a pain to get them to stick on small details. Luckily, the areas on the carnosaur that have not yet been fully filled out are areas that have more detail (back, top thighs, top tail, feet, lower legs, head and front arms) so will work better for me if they are built up with a layer of greenstuff and then have the detail layered on. 
carnosaurs skull is almost done here, will do the rest in kneadatite for the above reasons. Saurus and victim armatures are done. The victim is what was going to be a sculpture of myself that i started ages ago, but will now be a marauder, that is frantically reaching for his axe. but is as good as dead. Unarmed and being trodden on. 
Empire state trooper used for scale.
C&C welcome as always :victory:


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Green stuff has arrived!*

Last friday my green stuff arrived, but i'v been very busy this weekend so had'nt done any work with it. This week i got started on the tail and head of the carnosaur, as well as the shield and spear. I'm incredibly proud of how the teeth are going so far, as i thought they would be a real problem. C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Really nice work, you are gifted in the arts of sculpting

Have you considered showing some of your work off to a studio? maybe FW, I think they may be interested in your talents.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks amazing. Reminds me a bit of Baryonyx.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

To work for forgeworld would be an absolute dream come true! Especially on their new warhammer forge project. Only thing is i dont know how i would go about contacting them and for them to take me seriously. Will have a look on their site see what i can find.
And Vaz, as a matter of fact the head is infact based on sailosaurus and baryonyx. The body is based on Trex, but i wanted a more crocodilian shaped head. So well spotted! And thankyou for your comments again.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*More progress.*

Just more of todays progress!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great stuff! Keep it up


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice + rep


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

this is looking awesome


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Epic sculpting here man! You are just awesome! I hope my scratch T-Fex comes out half as good as this is starting!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That is coming along really well, very eager to see how it looks finished :victory:


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*More progress.*

Started on the saddle and legs/feet. Also more progress of the head, and the armature of the rider included (not attached).
I'm keen to see this scratch built nid btw! Thankyou all for your comments again. :victory:


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
no other word for it


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic Stuff. I love the musculature on the torso and the weapon itself. +Rep.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

yep amazing work your very skilled, if i had more free time id love to learn sculpting.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> I'm keen to see this scratch built nid btw! Thankyou all for your comments again. :victory:


Well once I begin it I will be sure to let you be the first to know of the post. Not sure when it will actually get started, think my spore pod would be a better thing to get done first.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Holy shit! Those are some skills. Can't wait to see this finished. I've given this thread a well deserved 5 stars.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Update.*

Apologies for this being so late, have been cutting the model into castable pieces (more on that another time). And while doing so there were two minor breaks, They can indeed be easily fixed soon enough. It just caused alot of frustration so i stopped temporarily. In that time that i stoped work on the carnosaur i did infact start designs and some models that are also to be casted. 
But yes, the carnosaur is what you are interested in so i will post more pics again soon! I havent died so keep watching! :biggrin: :victory:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

This is great stuff, I love it! Havest thou some rep...


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

totally amazing.. im blowen away! (thought to self... must get better!)

+ REPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

